# Endurance horse conformation (Bleu)



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

While I wait for the doc's go ahead to ride Bleu again, Ive got a question for ya'll. This is my boy Luin Bleu. Does he have the conformation for endurance? This thread is because I'm bored, and I'm curious about what ya'll think.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

cannon bones and feet are first thing i would look at


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Let me see if I can find a pic of them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

This is the only other one I have of him on my computer.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I would pass if I was shopping for one, Id ride him if I already had him, Nice withers, and back. Looks ok in the legs but not great. What is the diameter of his cannon bones ? What size renegades does he wear ? Whats he look like from the front, IE heart girth measurement, What is his resting heart rate ? he has a power rear as opposed to an endurance rear. May be better in barrel or sprint type stuff. Id want a flatter croup higher tail set, larger feet and thicker cannon bones if I was shopping for an endurance mount.
Your asking specifically about confirmation, lots of other things go into making a good endurance ride though. Best shape horse in the world wont do you any good if he is a nervous nelly and spikes a heartrate at the vet check due to nerves. Or wont eat drink on the trail. But from a picture or first look all you can go off of is looks.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

You will be surprised what "conformation for endurance" can look like!

I think your horse looks balanced overall. He isnt the heaviest-boned horse ever, but his bone seems appropriate for his size. Assuming he has the mentality and metabolics, don't see any reason you shouldn't try!


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

He wears a size zero boot
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Im gonna guess mostly Quarter Horse ? kinda small feet, properly conditioned he may do ok, depends on your goals. I see Texas in your profile, heat and larger muscled breeds can be tough.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

He's a mustang actually, and his chest and back end are too narrow to be quarter horse. He's got the roman nose too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

I'll take some more pics tomorrow and post them. I guess the ones I posted him made him look bigger than he actually is. He's around 14.3 and itty bitty
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Keep in mind too he's only four
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

It's perspective-14.3 isn't really "itty bitty", if the rider is 5'. different if the rider is 6' & over. Being a mustang, he might be very good at endurance.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm 5'2
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

14.3 and itty-bitty? That's funny. From the photo I thought he looked quite long-legged and was probably tall. Or maybe my eyes are just going.
At 4 he will still grow and fill out. You can condition and do limited distance. He's still a youngster. But try and see how he does.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

When I say itty bitty, I'm just used to my other horse who is 14.3, but stocky, he's my ex barrel horse. Bleu is a lot more narrow, and stream lined. And I know he's gonna get bigger, he already has grown a bunch in the seven months I've had him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I had a couple of friends who got mustangs from the Eastern Oregon range area. It was amazing how much they grew and changed with feed and riding. One went on to become a police horse.
Anyway, good luck to you and your young guy if you decide this is something for you both. Endurance is an exciting sport.


----------



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

I have ridden mustangs all my life and from my experience most tend to have pretty good natural endurance. Good luck with this handsome guy!


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

This is the other horse I'm riding while I work with Bleu. He is a mustang/paint gelding, nine years old. I wanted to see what yall had to say about his conformation. He is around 15.3 hands? Maybe. Ive never measured him.


----------

